# Bone Broth



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I use the Honest Kitchen powdered bone broth.... no time or inclination to make my own but I do think the dogs like it.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> I use the Honest Kitchen powdered bone broth.... no time or inclination to make my own but I do think the dogs like it.


Thank you for your response.

I had no idea that Honest Kitchen made a powdered bone broth...will check that out 

Making bone broth isn't difficult. Just throw the ingredients in a crock pot and let it go for 24+ hours. It's the straining and cleaning up that is time consuming and a bit messy


----------



## KA460 (Mar 15, 2017)

I do this to make (human) soup or to use in recipes that call for stock/broth. It is really easy! I had never thought about this being suitable for dogs, so thanks for the post! I'll be interested in the responses you get.

I had to google the difference between stock (bony parts) and broth (veg or meat). Out of curiosity, do you lean more toward stock or broth by those definitions? I typically use a leftover chicken carcass that has had most of the meat carved off.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My breeder was telling me her stud had fallen ill, and they thought he would not make it, she made the bone broth, it was the only thing Clyde would eat...she swears it saved his life....He's doing great now!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've always made my own chicken stock for my own consumption to use in soups. Molly can't have chicken and since I don't want to deal with big pork and beef bones, I buy jars of beef/pork/lamb stock at the farmer's market for Molly. Stock/bone both is really trending right now (for humans and now dogs). I love bone broth myself but I am not super convinced that Molly benefits from it so I'm not religious about giving it to her. It's supposed to help with arthritis, but she already gets other anti-inflammatory and joint supplements to help with that. It definitely does not hurt to feed it, though, and she loves it.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

KA460 said:


> I do this to make (human) soup or to use in recipes that call for stock/broth. It is really easy! I had never thought about this being suitable for dogs, so thanks for the post! I'll be interested in the responses you get.
> 
> I had to google the difference between stock (bony parts) and broth (veg or meat). Out of curiosity, do you lean more toward stock or broth by those definitions? I typically use a leftover chicken carcass that has had most of the meat carved off.


This was my first attempt at making "bone broth" for Brisby.

That said, I make home made soup all the time using both bone and veggies. It truly is very much the same process.

I added fresh garlic, as per the recipe, then threw in some celery, fresh kale, fresh spinach, some red bell pepper, carrots. Basically I would throw in any veggies along with the bones as it will give the broth/stock richness and it certainly can't hurt. 

The only difference I found is that for dogs, as per the recipe it calls for adding ACV ( with mother) or lemon juice where as I would never put that in my stock/broth for home made soup. 

For this batch I had beef marrow bones, some chopped up beef bones with meat on them, a whole chicken carcass ( fresh), a bunch of chicken necks and chicken feet ( yuck). I am fortunate that I have a large Chinese supermarket near me that sells a lot of different bones regularly for a very inexpensive price. ( not to mention all kinds of other animal parts, organs etc) LOL

I just turned off the slow cooker this afternoon and have skimmed out all the bones and veggies. It is now sitting in the fridge so that the fat can rise to the top to scoop off. Tomorrow I will package it all up for future use. I'll share a photo of what my end result is.

I gave Brisby a couple of ladles full with her dinner tonight, which included all the meat I could scrape off the bones, her raw, a raw organic egg, some kefir and a couple of chicken hearts, half a sardine....she LOVED it!!

She was watching me the entire time I was straining this broth, so I gave her a couple more ladle fulls and she lapped it right up.

Makes me so happy to know that she loves this and how good this may be for her health...worth every second for me  

Can't wait to see if I will get bone broth jelly tomorrow...will post my results


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> My breeder was telling me her stud had fallen ill, and they thought he would not make it, she made the bone broth, it was the only thing Clyde would eat...she swears it saved his life....He's doing great now!!!!


So glad to hear that your breeder's stud is o.k.   

I wish I had known about bone broth when my bridge girl Yaichi was so desperately ill...and with all my other beloved dogs. In my Yaich's situation with hemangio, it likely would not have made a difference in the long haul, however it would have saved her from pretty much starving to death for over a week when she would not eat anything with the exception of a bit of yogurt and a few licks of Nutrical.

I wanted to start this thread for all, as a reference both for anyone who has an ailing dog who won't eat and also for those who want to boost their dogs immune system when they are healthy.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I've always made my own chicken stock for my own consumption to use in soups. Molly can't have chicken and since I don't want to deal with big pork and beef bones, I buy jars of beef/pork/lamb stock at the farmer's market for Molly. Stock/bone both is really trending right now (for humans and now dogs). I love bone broth myself but I am not super convinced that Molly benefits from it so I'm not religious about giving it to her. It's supposed to help with arthritis, but she already gets other anti-inflammatory and joint supplements to help with that. It definitely does not hurt to feed it, though, and she loves it.


Many thanks for your response. 

I also make my own chicken stock and beef stock a couple of times a year for our own use....of course I share it with Brisby!!

Truly I don't know if broth is trending now or not, however I do believe that any "goodness" we can put in our own bodies and in those of our beloved GRs can't be a bad thing. 

I come to this forum everyday and see so many of these beautiful young dogs stricken with cancers, allergies and so many other health problems....even from reputable breeders, clearances etc. It more than breaks my heart.

Maybe, just maybe, if we reconsider what we are feeding our most beloved best friends...it just may make a difference. 

It's wonderful that you can purchase stock at your farmers market. 

Wishing both you and Molly the best of health


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

The bone broth was cooked for 27 hours, cooled and put in the fridge last night.

This morning, I skimmed all the fat off and delightfully I found the beautiful gel underneath.

Now to pack it all away in the freezer. 

Here is what my final product looks like.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum! I made bone broth when it appeared that Sonny had a mass in his colon and needed a colonoscopy. The Internal Medicine specialist suggested adding powdered plain gelatin to up the protein content since he was only having broth. I wasn't about to buy canned broth with all the additives in it (not to mention in the can!). Sonny (and Seamus - who HAD to have some...) loved it. I have always made broth for us humans by keeping all the ends, trimmings, wilted, etc. pieces of veggies in the freezer until I had enough to add bones and make broth. I suppose that would work for the dogs also.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

danoon58 said:


> Yum! I made bone broth when it appeared that Sonny had a mass in his colon and needed a colonoscopy. The Internal Medicine specialist suggested adding powdered plain gelatin to up the protein content since he was only having broth. I wasn't about to buy canned broth with all the additives in it (not to mention in the can!). Sonny (and Seamus - who HAD to have some...) loved it. I have always made broth for us humans by keeping all the ends, trimmings, wilted, etc. pieces of veggies in the freezer until I had enough to add bones and make broth. I suppose that would work for the dogs also.


I am so sorry about your Sonny's mass and colonoscopy...you must have been beside yourself with worry. 

Agreed. broth/bone broth is wonderful for both human and canine.

Just curious about adding the gelatin. Were you told how this adds to the protein content? 

Wonder if the addition of ACV in the original recipe somehow extracts gelatin and the broth once refrigerated does turn into jelly?


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

1 packet of powdered unflavored gelatin has 6 grams of protein. I added 2-3 to each crock pot full of bones and filtered water although I like the idea of adding vegetables.

I was worried with Sonny however it turned out fine. After 3 days of nothing but broth he was seen my the internal medicine specialist and I asked her to do a rectal exam on him prior to the colonoscopy. I was thinking that if the specialist can't find the mass then maybe he doesn't need the colonoscopy. Well, she did the exam and found mulch and tiny pieces of sticks. No colonoscopy needed. Sonny, however, doesn't get to go to the backyard unsupervised anymore.

The ACV extracts minerals (including calcium) from the bones.

The following article talks about what the happens when your bone broth gels. Apparently is the collagen from the gristle around the bones that causes it to gel.

https://paleoleap.com/troubleshooting-bone-broth-wont-gel/


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

danoon58 said:


> 1 packet of powdered unflavored gelatin has 6 grams of protein. I added 2-3 to each crock pot full of bones and filtered water although I like the idea of adding vegetables.
> 
> I was worried with Sonny however it turned out fine. After 3 days of nothing but broth he was seen my the internal medicine specialist and I asked her to do a rectal exam on him prior to the colonoscopy. I was thinking that if the specialist can't find the mass then maybe he doesn't need the colonoscopy. Well, she did the exam and found mulch and tiny pieces of sticks. No colonoscopy needed. Sonny, however, doesn't get to go to the backyard unsupervised anymore.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that all went well with Sonny and that no colonoscopy was required 

LOL....sticks huh....don't blame you for not letting him out unsupervised!!

Thank you for the excellent link above. I have BM'd it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> a bunch of chicken necks and chicken feet ( yuck). I am fortunate that I have a large Chinese supermarket near me that sells a lot of different bones regularly for a very inexpensive price. ( not to mention all kinds of other animal parts, organs etc) LOL


I fed raw for 30+ years- my dogs ADORED chicken feet. LOVED them. And rabbit ears (those were dehydrated and made wonderful training treats, I could break off pieces and a whole one fit in my hand. Give the chicken feet a try!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> I fed raw for 30+ years- my dogs ADORED chicken feet. LOVED them. And rabbit ears (those were dehydrated and made wonderful training treats, I could break off pieces and a whole one fit in my hand. Give the chicken feet a try!


OMG...you have fed raw for 30+ years?!?! 

There is so much I would LOVE to learn from you as I'm sure others who are just starting on raw feeding or are novices. Are you still feeding raw?

I will look to see if there are existing threads with help, advice, recipes etc., and if not I will start one.

Funny that you mention chicken feet. I bought some for the bone broth and of course saved some to give to Brisby to chew on.. 
I gave her one, she carried it around and would do nothing with it. Same with a fresh chicken neck.

The odd thing was, she had left if on one her blankets, which I was going to wash in the morning and the next day she picked up the chicken foot and ate it. I should have picked it up and it was major yuck when I realized it was still on the floor on her blanket ( I totally forgot about it and don't let her walk around the house with raw food). She ate it the next day...a bit more dried out but still raw.

I wanted to give her something to chew on as, since she is a raw fed dog and will only eat processed ( ground) raw, I am concerned about her teeth. She doesn't like marrow bones or anything to chew on except dehydrated beef tendons. The chicken feet and chicken neck were suggested to me as chews and beneficial for her teeth. Any suggestions?

I love the idea of dehydrated rabbit ears for a treat...did you dehydrate these yourself? ( don't like thinking about the poor bunnies who lost them though).


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

This sounds interesting. Although I know it isn't new, Bone broth seems to be the "latest health rage" and I've been seeing lots of articles about it. 

One recipe I saw online suggested adding a shot of Braggs Apple Cider vinegar, claiming it helps draw out the calcium and other minerals from the bones. Have you ever heard of that?

I bought a Power Cooker (an electronic pressure cooker) that has a recipe for bone broth that takes about 2 - 3 hours. I may have to give it a try.


----------

